# Looking to buy....



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Is there a place similar to Autonation or Carmax for RVs? 

Yes, I am aware of PPL. I just hate the haggling process and I have no special connections to anyone that has the "special discount" that stops salesmen in their tracks and the back and forth to the manager process.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

So you saying that those 2 places have the best prices because you can't negotiate the price?


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

No.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Well just a little confused, so are you looking for a used trailer then? I hope you wouldn't just find a trailer and then just pay them what they're asking without a little haggle of the price. More info could help us out


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry, guess I don't know what I am really looking for. I was under the impression that you could buy used and new from those companies, but I have never purchased from them as all of my previous vehicles I have purchased, a family member/salesman at a dealership had the inside expeditious tract through all the dealer mumbo jumbo.

I thought that maybe there was a place like CarMax with a business model like CarMax, but for RV's, but I guess not.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok so if your looking for used you can find some really good deals on a practically new unit at ppl, the Internet is your friend when it comes to rv shopping cause once you find a model or floor plan that you like just search the net and see what others are trying to sell them for. You will find a lot of your better deals on new units are up north because that's where pretty much all of the factories are at that build them. Search Craigslist, rv trader online, rv wholesalers, fun town in cleaburn is a big place that does good deals. Like I said search the net for the best price and if a place locally has one walk in and say this what I want I can get it here for x amount and more than likely they'll match it or be close enough to keep you from driving farther to get it.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks, lot of good information.
so the short answer is no, but there are lots of places that will price match just so you will buy from them. Thanks again.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

May not match identically but when we bought our first one I could've got it in San Antonio for about 700 cheaper. It was worth my while to just buy it local


----------

